# welby réservoir



## Brackos (Mar 7, 2013)

whta fish are in the welby reservoir near mittagong


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

Mostly invasive pest species ;-) I suggest you go and have a nice leisurely paddle about , and don't forget your rod :lol:


----------



## Brackos (Mar 7, 2013)

What type of pest species?


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

pm sent ;-)


----------



## hobieone (Nov 22, 2007)

I know this is a bit late , but the Welby Reservoir is stocked with Australian Bass & Rainbow Trout. The Bass are stocked using the $ for $ stocking program with grants from Recreational License fee And the Trout are stocked by the acclimatisation guys. Both Stockings were organized by the Berrima District Acclimatisation Society ( BDAS ). So you have to thank those guys for their efforts. Fish sizes are Bass to 450mm Rainbows to 500mm and growing day by day, so if you can make the effort try to attend a BDAS meeting and meet the guys responsible for the honey hole called Welby


----------

